# Walnut Crossbow Stock



## HomeBody (Apr 6, 2012)

I bought a crossbow a while back with a "synthetic resin" stock. I call it plastic. Yuk...that had to go.

[attachment=3899]

Headed to the barn for some straight grain walnut. Lined up the usual suspects.

[attachment=3900] 

Traced the plastic stock outline and cut out a blank.

[attachment=3901]

Used a chisel to cut the channel.

[attachment=3902]

The rail is in. 

[attachment=3903]


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 6, 2012)

Trigger hole cut.

[attachment=3904]

Shaping with a rasp and sandpaper.

[attachment=3905] 

Decided to make a skeleton buttplate and grip cap from brass sheet.

[attachment=3906]

Shaped and mounted.

[attachment=3907]

Cut out the center, shape with files and polish.

[attachment=3908]


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 6, 2012)

Inlet using inletting black and small chisels.

[attachment=3911]

Finished with that.

[attachment=3914]

Finish with TruOil. Drying in my heat box. 

[attachment=3913]

Finished and mounted up.

[attachment=3915]

[attachment=3916]

After 2 months working on this thing, my wife told me I was obsessed with it. She said, "Get a grip!" I said that's it...a grip! I need a better grip. You're a genius honey.

[attachment=3917]


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 6, 2012)

I've had never carved any wood but I know how to engrave metal with a hammer and chisel. I figured it would be pretty much the same only different tools, etc. I started carving some oak leaves. When I got about this far I really wondered if I had opened a can of worms.

[attachment=3918]

Don't stop now...keep going.

[attachment=3919]

Looking better now.

[attachment=3920]

The grip.

[attachment=3921]

Finished.

[attachment=3922]

And here it is all done.

[attachment=3923]

Much better than plastic. Thanks for looking. Gary

[attachment=3924]


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2012)

Great looking work!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow I thought you were done and it was nice without the carving but that looks great. Now it is almost too nice to use.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 6, 2012)

Great project and step by step photos, well done!
Tom


----------



## jxmcguire1 (Apr 6, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> I've had never carved any wood but I know how to engrave metal with a hammer and chisel. I figured it would be pretty much the same only different tools, etc. I started carving some oak leaves. When I got about this far I really wondered if I had opened a can of worms.
> 
> Don't stop now...keep going.
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful stock! WOW! The metal accents are really nice.


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome work, no other words for it 
Thanks for posting that !


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 6, 2012)

That's a really neat project and you pulled it off beautifully!

Well done Gary, thanks for sharing this!

p


----------



## BarbS (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't own any weapons, but this is one of the prettiest I've seen. Well done, sir! Very impressive.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm not sure I'd call it a weapon. I think it's in a class by itself: Lethal Art.


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 7, 2012)

WOW!!! just WOW!!! thats beautiful. I dont think I'd have the patience for the carving. Great job

Robert


----------



## CodyS (Apr 11, 2012)

some spectacular work there!

I was also in the boat where I thought your were finished, and what a magnificent finish it was, then I kept scrolling and had my mind blown!!!:clapping:


----------



## NeilYeag (May 5, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> I've had never carved any wood but I know how to engrave metal with a hammer and chisel. I figured it would be pretty much the same only different tools, etc. I started carving some oak leaves. When I got about this far I really wondered if I had opened a can of worms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gary absolutely beautiful, I used to do a lot of gun work, but never mastered the carving part. Really a total package on this one.

Neil


----------



## phinds (May 5, 2012)

Your attention to detail is outstanding. Really nice work.


----------



## brown down (May 5, 2012)

wow, outstanding. how does she shoot? hopefully as good as she looks!!


----------



## HomeBody (May 7, 2012)

brown down said:


> wow, outstanding. how does she shoot? hopefully as good as she looks!!



Thaks for all the compliments.:hatsoff:
I've had the bow since '97 and have killed a dozen deer with it. I hunted with it last year but never fired a bolt. It shoots pretty much the same as when it had the plastic stock but it sounds different. Less of a twangy noise and more of a deeper thump, if that makes any sense. I like it. Gary


----------



## Twig Man (May 7, 2012)

Incredible is all I can say......thats some talent


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2013)

Holy cow! Or should I say....oh deer! 

This is just incredible! I love the carving work you made. It makes it look that much more snazzy. I can't believe I missed this.....

Thanx for the great step by step tutorial.

Kudos brother.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm with the ripper on this one, How did I miss it! Just out standing work, truly beautiful. And the fact that it quieted it down a little too, well that's just cool.
I'm gonna look at it some more now.............


----------

